# Landed a SICK PERMIT on Saturday that’s it!!!



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

All this rain changes the salinity of the water and the fish move out to normal saltier conditions!!! I did manage a solo Permit this past Saturday despite it! It felt good to catch it. 

https://youtu.be/AbpRtCsOtH0


----------



## cdean2 (Nov 29, 2018)

Gonna try that spot out myself soon as the weather gets a little better. Got the permit from isportsman today. Fished beasley park several times without any luck. Must be the influence of fresh water like you said in the video.

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well you didn't get skunked....and you caught a permit ! I sure wish that they would stick around after they go through their juvenile stage , but they always leave as they mature.


----------

